# Has begut oli



## Titchus

Em dona la impressió que és una mica com dir "L'has cagat"... És cert?

Pero no se m'ocurreix cap frase semblant en angles... nomes "You're fucked"...  o "You've done it" 

El contexte:

"Si l'alteres, has begut oli" 

Llavors :If you alter it, you've done it" no queda bé   
i "If you alter it, you're fucked" queda bé pro no crec que sigui necessari la profanitat.


----------



## catatonia.today

This always makes me think of "Now you've done it", but that doesn't fit your context.

What about you've blown it?


----------



## Agró

Hola. *Haver begut oli* vol dir "no haver-hi remei". Et proposo "there's no turning point". Què t'hi sembla?


----------



## Titchus

gracies, agró, no savia que volgues dir aixo.

Llavors podria dir "Once you've altered it, that's it" o alguna cosa semblant?


----------



## Agró

Hola.


> gracies, agró, no savia que volgues dir aixo.


Gràcies, Agró, no sabia que volgués dir això.

Em penso que és justament això. Salutacions.


----------



## cylentj

"Si l'alteres" can also mean "if you boil his/her blood"/"if you upset him/her".
Does that fit better in your context? Is that what you mean?


----------



## Titchus

cylentj - Es referia a alterar l'ordre public


----------



## cylentj

Oh! OK. My bad!


----------

